# Bypass Question



## Pcastro55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a questions guys;
Can I be bypass if I recently got an audit notice by the IRS? I am currently in the background check part of getting on with my city and Im not going to lie Im a bit nervous of getting bypass by anything. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I never had a background question about being audited. However I recall many where I had to submit my last 5 years tax returns.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

You had to actually submit your tax returns? The very odd.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Rogergoodwin said:


> You had to actually submit your tax returns? The very odd.


I knew a few PD's that require it as part of the BI.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

They just ran a story on the news, that it's literally about the same odds as getting struck by lightening, as it is to be a random audit these days. The IRS is severely understaffed and does not have the man power to waste on frivolous audits.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

felony said:


> They just ran a story on the news, that it's literally about the same odds as getting struck by lightening, as it is to be a random audit these days. The IRS is severely understaffed and does not have the man power to waste on frivolous audits.


...and It'll probably stay that way under Trump.


----------

